# Open Carry Dinner - Detroit - Mon. Aug. 13th



## detroitccw (Jul 15, 2012)

Join us for a night of fellowship, food, live entertainment, and fun. Featured speakers will be Pastor Kenn VF Blanchard (Black Man With A Gun) and Mr. John Pierce (Founder of OpenCarry.org). 

Rev. Kenn Blanchard, is internationally known as the Black Man With A Gun. He is an ordained Christian minister and a full time pastor in Washington, DC. He also works as an intelligence analyst. The former US Marine, was one of the first African American firearms instructors for the CIA. He has ten years in federal law enforcement and has traveled and trained all over the world in executive protection. He has been involved in counter terrorism since 1986. He is the author of Black Man with A Gun, A Responsible Gun Ownership Manual for African Americans, Naked but Not Ashamed, and the Zen of Gun Ownership.

John Pierce is a life-long gun rights advocate, an NRA certified instructor and co-founder of the nationwide gun rights group OpenCarry.org. He also writes a popular Second Amendment legal blog called Monachus Lex and is a member of the American Bar Association Second Amendment Civil Rights Litigation Subcommittee.

If you were at last year's dinner, you know that this year's event will be a must-attend function. Show your support for gun rights, Open Carry, and freedom. Admission now through July 19th is $25 per person. Register at the following link: http://laid2012dinner.eventbrite.com/

Persons desiring to pay via cash will need to contact the event organizer, Rick Ector, at phone number: 313.733.7404.

Clarification: A dinner (meal) is included in the cost of a ticket. You will be fed. I apologize for not being crystal clear.


----------

